# Chino and Shadow photos



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I haven't posted photos in a while. Here are some recent ones. I hope you like them


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

They sure look like happy beauties!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Those are wonderful pictures, they've made my day start with a smile.  You've got good pics of a black cat, sometimes a very tricky thing to do.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Chino has long been one of my forum favorites, so I always love to see pics. 
And wow, not to be outdone, Shadow looks fantastic. I want to reach into the computer and pet that soft black coat.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Deb! They are very happy and healthy 

Thank you eldercat! It's hard getting good photos of Shadow. She is a perpetual motion machine most of the time! 

Thank you Jeff! I can't believe it's been almost 3 years. Chino and Shadow have grown up here. This forum is like family to us.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm not sure why, but a few days ago I was thinking about these two. They are so much fun to look at. I know I've said it before, but they look so much like Marmalade and Cole.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

They both have such expressive faces. Beautiful cats.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Amy and Greenport!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, my heart is melting. You get some amazing pics of your two! And maybe now that Shadow's a little older, she's staying still more often, because in the more recent pics she's not just a blur, and you can see how beautiful she is. Love the pic of her up on top of that door, with her leaning to the side and staring intently at some mysterious something on the wall. The pic of the two of them, with Chino sitting up like a protective older brother, is precious. 

But my favorite pic? You probably guessed...The second one. :luv 

Or maybe the third. :luv


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Patty. It has been easier to take pics of Shadow now that she isn't in constant motion  I love the second pic too. 
I've been using it as the background on my phone. I just love his face:luv


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Here's a couple more photos from today


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't believe how well those pics capture their different personalities! The first thing I saw with Shadow's picture were the tops of two pointy ears - they just look like mischievous ears.  The focus is super sharp, and those eyes seem very intent on something.  The focus in the pic of Chino is a bit softer, and he seems to be looking, wistfully, off into the distance. What a great angle to show his adorable face with that little triangle mouth. :luv


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Patty. Shadow is very mischievous  She is constantly looking for something new to get into. She is very entertaining and keeps us on our toes. Chino is playful but not in a mischievous way and he can look so serious. I love his sweet little face :luv


----------



## Meowzer (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful kitties! It's so nice to see them getting along well.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Shadow looks introspective, 'just gonna hang out, quietly investigate the situation...' Chino's got something undefinable, vibes, a groove, mojo...


----------

